# This weather sucks but......



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

it should be good for bird hunting this fall.Monday is fishing day for me and my sidekick.The plan was to leave about 8 a.m. and hit Mantua until lunch time and then chase the wipers at Willard in the evening. Due to a miscommunication with the spouse :roll: the alarm did not get set and I didn't get up until 10. I was drinking a cup o' joe and Lunkerhunter2 called and he had a bearing that did an imitation of a hand grenade we ran out to where he was to help but ended up just being there for moral support and security detail while he ran for parts.After the misbehaving bearing was replaced me and the sidekick headed to the house gathered our gear and met LH2 at Maverik and headed for Mantua to chase the gills.We landed a few teeny ones with only one keeper caught by LH2. Larissa told Brody she had never caught a Bass and he said well lets go get you one seein the gills were not being too cooperative.The quest for the bucket mouth began. About a half hour in she hooked up with her first bass about a 15 incher that broke her pole. :shock: LH2 has a picture if he wants to post it up. We casted to a few areas around the lake with a few bumps but no more hook ups.We decided to go terrorize the wipers at Willard. We fought a head wind all the way down the canyon on our way to Willard.Upon arrival we were greeted with whitecaps and 2-3 foot swells and a ferocious wind out of the north.We waited around for awhile to see if the winds would pass but no dice.Decided to try the inlet by the ladders for some whiskered friends.After a few bumps Brody landed a 14-15 inch cat we had a few more bumps and watching a kid fishing nearby catch a pretty nice crappie and then proceed to abuse the fish it began raining and we decided to call it a day.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It could have been worse. we could have been on the lake when that crap started. :wink: 
Here's Rissas bass pics. 8)[attachment=1:1xfnr58j]Rissas first lmb sized.JPG[/attachment:1xfnr58j][attachment=0:1xfnr58j]Rissas first lmb sized 2.JPG[/attachment:1xfnr58j]


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Look at the smile, that tells the whole story ther gents, great job!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang good job Larissa !! 8) 

Good sidekick you have there luv2fsh&hnt....she's gonna beat you on fishing, shooting, hiking and looks....well, she's had you beat on that already, for quite a spell !!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

what dedication... keep the reports coming.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh with the alarm clock are you taking lessons from LOAH... :mrgreen: 

Agreed this weather pattern is the pits...sure great your daughter got her first bass and yep it's all in her 'bright-huge-smiles' in the pictures...good on ya and Brody. Now go out and get her a nice ugly stick rod and reel setup to replace the broken one...can't go wrong with that IMHO. 

Get her into it now and you'll have a lifetime fish'n partner without a doubt.  Maybe even a future tourney angler on Bass Masters circiut...think of the possibilities... :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Oh with the alarm clock are you taking lessons from LOAH... :mrgreen:
> 
> Agreed this weather pattern is the pits...sure great your daughter got her first bass and yep it's all in her 'bright-huge-smiles' in the pictures...good on ya and Brody. Now go out and get her a nice ugly stick rod and reel setup to replace the broken one...can't go wrong with that IMHO.
> 
> Get her into it now and you'll have a lifetime fish'n partner without a doubt.  Maybe even a future tourney angler on Bass Masters circiut...think of the possibilities... :wink: :wink:


It's funny you mention the Ugly Stick.We talked about that right after it happened and thats exactly what were going to do.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I took the kids up to Mantua on Monday also and had the same luck with the gills. We only caught 3. We did catch a nice fat 16 inch bow though. It was nice to be out before the storm came.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice Report!


----------

